# هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!



## Coptic Man (17 أغسطس 2006)

*هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !! *​

*كي نجعل المنتدى متقدما نحو الافضل!! *

*المنتدى هو بيتك الثاني وفية اصدقائك واخوانك يشاركون معك في المعرفة وفي المزح ويزعلون لزعلك ويفرحون لفرحك *

*وفي هذاالوقت كثرت المنتديات وصار هناك سباق للمنتديات وكل عضو يتمنى أن منتداه هو الأفضل ويتفاخر بين اصداقائه بهذا الشئ *

*فكيفك نجعل منتدانا هو الأفضل ؟؟ *

*" الحل بسيط "*​ 
** اولاً : (( تشجيع الأعضاء الجدد )) هذي هي البداية وأنت أكيد تتذكر أول يوم جيت فية للمنتدى وكتبت موضوع وكم تمنيت ان الكل يرد علية ا ،، وبتشجيعنا للأعضاء الجدد فنحن نحثهم على الأبداع فمنهم سيخرج لنا كتاب رائعين في الأدب وكتاب متميزين في أي قسم أو في أي مجالات آخرى*

** ثانياً : (( قبل أن تكتب أي موضوع في أي قسم معين يجب أن ترد على موضوعين اوثلاثه او اكثر ))وهذا شئ مهم جداً ،، لأن هذا تواصل بين الأعضاء وتشجيع لهم وأي عضو يفرح بكل رد على موضوعه ويحثه على الأبداع أكثر فاكثر وأنت أذا رديت على مواضيعهم الكل بيرد على موضوعك إذا كان يستحق . *

** ثالثا : (( الكلمة الطيبه )) وهي أن تكتب كلمة ( شكرا على هذا الموضوع ) كلمات قليله لا تتعبك او تنقص من قدرك او كبريئك المزيف ،، كثير مانشوف مواضيع عدد الاشخاص الذين قراوها فوق السبعين او الثمانين ومن هولاء فقد يرد على صاحب الموضوع واحد او ثنين وأكثر الأحيان تجد الموضوع خالي من أي رد ..!! *

*يعني أنت تريد الكل يرد على موضوعك وأنت ما تكلف نفسك وتجامل صاحب الموضوع؟ .. طيب ليه تشارك وتتعب نفسك *

** رابعا : (( محاربة الشله الواحده )) *
*وهذا أكبر خطر يهدد أي منتدى وكثير من المنتديات هرب منها اعضائه لهذا السبب ،، والشله هي أن يتفق الأعضاء ويقولون ( احنا والله شله ارتحنا لبعض ولا نريد احد جديد ،، والاتفاق هو ترد على موضوعي ارد على موضوعك ) ويروح فيها الضعيف ( العضو الجديد ) لايعطونه وجه حتى يمل وينسحب من المنتدى ،، والمشكله ان بعدها بفتره يقلبون على بعض ويصبح كل واحد يكتب موضوع ولا يرد على الثاني ،، وخلاص انتهاء المنتدى وصار ممل، الافضل انه يقفل*

** خامسا : (( التواصل بين الأعضاء )) *
*التواصل بين الأعضاء في الأفراح نهنيهم وفي الأحزان نواسيهم ( مثل تخيل نفسك مريض او مسافر حتى أهلك ماسألوا عنك ،، وتجي للمنتدى والكل مشتاقين لك ويسألون عنك ،، أكيد بتغمرك فرحه رهيبه ) *

** سادسا : (( التقليل من المشاكل ))*
*يعني اثنين حصل بينهم مشكله فى المنتدى وانقسم المنتدى الى حزبين واحد هو الصح والثانى خطاء( يااحبابى بينك وبين اي عضو مشكله او رده ماعجبك او لك ملاحظة ،، ارسل له على الخاص وتفاهم أنت وياه بدون ما ياخذون بالهم الاعضاء ويسمى هذا العضو ابو المشاكل *

** سابعا : (( خليك راقي )) *
*يجي عضو ويتعب ويكتب موضوع جاد ومهم ويتوقع ان يرد علية ويناقشة الكل وبعدين يجى عضو ويرد رد سيء،، الموضوع في شمال وهو يرد بالجنوب ،، ويخرب الموضوع او يقلبه شات *
*المواضيع الجاده والمهمه تحتاج الى رد جاد ، والعكس في الاقسام الاخرى*

*" كلمة أخيره من coptic man "*​ 
*- لازم كل عضو جديد او قديم في المنتدي يحس ان كلنا اسره واحده ومفيش فرق بين اي عضو واخر  فكلن هنا اسرة واحدة وليس هناك فرق بيننا *

*ومن الهام ايضا ان نذكر المنتدي في صلاتنا كي يباركه الرب ويبارك اعضاءه ويثمر اهدافه *

*المنتدي لن يتطور الا بكم وبا ايديكم فاساعدونا من اجل التطوير ونهوض المنتدي الي اعلي المستويات العالمية *


*منقووووول*​​


----------



## Michael (17 أغسطس 2006)

كلامك تمام كوبتك وانا موافق على كل كلمة


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2006)

*فعلا نقاط مهم الالتزام بها لاستمرار المنتدى... لان ياما منتديات هدمت بسبب واحد من هذه الاسباب... لكن اهم شئ انا حاسس المحبة الي بينا... محبة المسيح الي مخليتنا متماسكين على طول و مش خارجين عن هذه النقاط...*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

*موضوع فعلا مهم جدا جدا جدا

ثانكس هوت *


----------



## +Dream+ (17 أغسطس 2006)

فعلا موضوع هام جدا و جميل 
و اهم شئ وجود المحبه بين الأعضاء جميعا و المشرفين و الادمنز 
و ربنا يحافظ على المنتدى و كل الموجودين فيه :yaka:


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

*المحبه حطى تحتها ميت خط 

علشان بيحقدو عليا فى كل حته وكل شويه يطلعونى بت البطه السودا*


----------



## Fadie (17 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا و انا لمست فى كل اقسام المنتدى انكم عائلة واحدة فعلا و فيه محبة عظيمة بينكم

ربنا يباركك استاذ كوبتك


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع مهم جدا واساسى ان يدخلة الاعضاء قبل مليدخلو المنتدى


----------



## assia (22 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي ساسعى في إتباع نصائحك لنا واحدة واحدة باركك الرب على الموضوع الهام جداااااا


----------



## meme85 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك جدا فعلا هذه نقاط مهمة جدا لنجاح هذا المنتدى واتمنى من الكل انه يتبعها من اجل نجاح منتدانا الرائع منتديات الكنيسة العربية.


----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *المحبه حطى تحتها ميت خط *
> 
> *علشان بيحقدو عليا فى كل حته وكل شويه يطلعونى بت البطه السودا*


امال انتى مش بنت البطة السودة يبقى اكيد البطة البطبوطة

والله يا جماعة فى ناس كتير بتحاول تعمل كدة بس بيبقى فى ناس مستفزين مهمتهم الوحيدة انهم يضايقو الناس وخلاص


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (2 أكتوبر 2006)

مينا انت ذكرت كدة كل حاجة خاصة بالمنتدى عشان التنشيط 
بجد جدع وربنا يبارك خدمتك فى المنتدى


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ...

كلام فى الصميم ..

يمكن من أكثر الامور التى تضر بالمنتدى - أى منتدى - هو غياب المحبه ونشوء بما يسمى الشلليه ..

لا يوجد فى المحبة بما يسمى الشلليه او الاحزاب .. فنحن فى كنيسه جامعه ... راعيها الاوحد ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح ... وطالما المسيح هو الراعى فحتماً لابد أن تسير الرعيه على منهجه وتعاليمه ... هناك مثل ( بفتح الميم وتشديد الثاء ) أحبه جداً يقول : إن كان رب البيت بالدُف ضارباً فشيمة أهل البيت .... طبعاً كلكم عارفينه ... 

لى رجـــــــــاء لدى الكل ... أن لانحاول لعدوا الخير ان يأخذ مكان بيننا ...

حتماً قد يحزن أحد من امر ما او موقف ما .. وهنا عليه بالعتاب بكل محبة .. وعلى الاخر الاحتمال بنفس المحبه .. وهناك موضوع رائع عن العتاب للاخت العزيزه جومانا .. 

أخوتى لقد قولت فى بداية اشتراكى هنا أننى أتمنى ان استمر معكم ... وكان قصدى من ذلك هو اننى أتمنى أن اجد ما ابحث عنه دائماً فى كل اشتراكاتى على الانترنت .. وهى المحبه .. المحبه بلا رياء او اغراض اخرى خفيه ..

وصدقونى .... لقد وجدتها بالفعل ... وهذه ليست مجامله ... ولكنى اشعر بالفعل بالمحبة فى قلوبكم .. وهذا ما شجعنى على الاستمرار هنا ... وهذا ما يشجعنى على ان لا ادخر وسعاً فى تقديم كل ما استطيعه بمعونة المسيح له المجد وببركة صلواتكم ...

الاحباء ... تحية حب اليكم جميعاً ... بلا استثناء 

صلواتكم


----------



## bent_yaso3 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

برافو يامينا 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك المنتدى 
الله فى وسطنا الان لاننا نجتمع هنا بأسمه


----------



## nazl (19 أكتوبر 2006)

من احب يسوع بعلم وصدق أحبه الله
وما دون ذلك فمجرد أوهام وسراب..

ها أنا ذا اخبرتكم.


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اولا احب ارحب بالاخوه الاعضاء 
ثانيا انا مشارك جديد 
رائى فى هذا الموضوع هو فى كلمه واحده هو ان المنتدى ناجح جدا والدليل على ذلك اننى سمعت عنه فى منتديات اخرى ومرحبا بكل اعضاء المنتدى ان كان جديد او سابق وبقول للجديد تاكد من انك سوف تستفيد جدا جدا جدا من هذا المنتدى ومرحبا بك كوبتيك


----------



## SPIRIT (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الرب يباركو

انا عضو لسه جديد، 
اشكرو على محبتكم وترحبكم الدافئ 
انا كنت بدور في النت على سؤال وطلع معاي السايت دى من اسبوع،
وفعلا في امور كتيره عجبتني وفرحة قلبي في المنتدى 
دى كنز  لازم الكل يشوف ويقرأ ويعرف واكيد بعدها هيشارك

الرب معكم


----------



## مسلم متحضر (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*الله يوفقكم ان يكون هذا المنتدى من افض المنتديات*


----------



## مسلم متحضر (12 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكركم على المنتدى الرائع والله يوفقكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*أكيد يهمنا نجاح المنتدى

و علشان كدة هنعمل بالنصايح

و أنا كعضوة جديدة .. لقيت كتير رحبوا بية 

و حسيت أن فية جو جميل فى المنتدى 

و بشكرك على النصائح الهامة دى

و الرب يساعدك لأرتقاء هذا المنتدى أكثر و أكثر*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (23 نوفمبر 2006)

_سلام الرب يسوع 

اخى فى المسيح copit man

احب اهنيك على موضوعك الغايه فى الجمال ويا ريت كل الناس تقرا الموضوع دة علشان لو كل واحد عمل بالى مكتوب هيكون المنتدى بركه كبيرة اوى اوى 

وابن الطاعه تحل عليه البركه

اخوك الصغير/ جـــــــو_


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

هاى ممكن اشرك معاكم انا عضوة جديدة و الموضوع عجبنى اواوى بجد الموضوع مهم اوى و انا استفدت منة

مرسى


----------



## بنت الفادى (14 ديسمبر 2006)

كلام جميل وكلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه​


----------



## jim_halim (14 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل جداً جداً .. و كلام سليم تماماً لا يختلف عليه أحد 
شكراً علي النصائح المفيدة ..و ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك 
 و أصلي أن يعطيني رب المجد أن أتبعها


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (14 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!
> 
> كي نجعل المنتدى متقدما نحو الافضل!!
> 
> ...





*شكراً على الموضوع ده يا كوبتك
فعلاً موضوع رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع جداً
ربنا معاك ومع كافة الأعضاء*


----------



## coptic hero (14 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!
> 
> كي نجعل المنتدى متقدما نحو الافضل!!
> 
> ...


الموضوع هايل ومش هاقول لك اكتر من
ابن الملك هو ابن الملك


----------



## †السريانيه† (18 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا ومهم لكل واحد فينا لازم نتبع هذه النصائح ربنا راح يبارك بكل واحد بينا
نشكرك على الموضوع لانه رائع الرب يباركك ويبارك المنتدى وكل الاعضاء امين​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

كلام تمااااااااااااااااام....وعين العقل ياكوبتك ....


----------



## mr.hima (18 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع غاية فى الاهمية لنجاح المنتدى 
الصراحة أنا كنت أشتركت فى منتديات قبل كدة بس لم أستمر فيها بسبب عدم الاهتمام من الاعضاء اللى فية بس الصراحة دة أول منتى أنا بكون متواجد دايما فية شبهة يومى ..وإن كان فى بعض التقصير بعض ما فى مشاركاتى.. هتتصلح إنشاء الرب  ....​


----------



## emy (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع اللى انت طرحه فوق الرائع وربنا يباركك يا كوبيتك
انا لسه جديده ونفسى اكون اخت ليك ايمى


----------



## بيترالخواجة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

والله موضوع رائع 
يارب منتدانا يكون احسن منتدا


----------



## emy (19 ديسمبر 2006)

يا رب يا بيتر لانى اول مره ادخل منتدا مسيحى وعلى فكره انا لسه عضوه جديده بس حسه ان انا بين اخواتى ويا رب يباركم كلكم على المجهود ده 
ايمى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا أيمى أهلآ بيكى حبيبتى فى منتديات الكنيسة العربية دة بيتك التانى و أحنا كلنا اخواتك

و أهلآ بيكى و كل سنة و انتى مع الرب يسوع ​*


----------



## harout (31 ديسمبر 2006)

أصلي أن المنتدى يعطي المجد لملك الملوك ورب الأرباب 
وبهذا أتأكد أن المنتدى سيكون ناجح بنعمة الرب يسوع 
يبارككم الرب


----------



## harout (31 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي الغالي نحن لا نشتم وأكرر هذا 
إن الرب يسوع لم يعلمنا أن نشتم بل قال لنا أحبوا بعضكم بعضاً وتأكد أننا نحبك ونحب كل مسلم 
ونصلي من أجلكم وأتمنا أن تسأل أسئلة بنائة لكي نقوم بالرد على أسئلتكم 

أخي الغالي يباركك الرب


----------



## Mr.Karim-Emmo (31 ديسمبر 2006)

يا باشا تابع توبيكات المنتدى كويس


----------



## mr.hima (1 يناير 2007)

دة مش كلا دة اللى بيحصل فعلا ...أنا أول حاجة بدخل عليها وأنا على النت هو البيت دة (منتدى الكنيسة العربية)...لأني بحس أن أنا بخرج من بيتي بدخل بيتي التاني...
بحس أني قاعد بين أخواتي بجد
يا رب يبقي أحسن وأحسن​ ​


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

_كلام حلو اوى ياكوبتك بجد وكان فعلا لازم انه يتحط 
بصراحه انا اول لما دخلت المنتدى حبيته جدااااااااا عشان لاقيت فيه روح محبه مالقتهاش خالص فى اى منتدى بس فى الاول كان بصراحه بيجيلى احساس ان المنتدى كان عبارة عن شله واحده بس وكنت بحس انهم مش عاوزين اى حد جديد يدخل عليهم
بس بجد مع الوقت اكتشفت ان فكرتى دى كانت غلط وان بجد فى روح محبه جميييييييييله يارب تفضل على طول ونفضل كلنا اسرة جميله واخوات حلوين كده
شكراااااااا ليك اوى على الموضوع ده وربنا معاك يارب_


----------



## بديع حبيب بسطا (21 يناير 2007)

القديس يوحنا السينائي أوالسُلّمي  

دُعي بيوحنا الدرجي أو يوحنا السُلّمي، نسبة إلى كتابه "سلم السماء" أو "درجات الفضائل" أو "سُلم الفردوس"، هذا الذي يُعتبر تراثًا له آثاره على الحياة الرهبانية.

نشأته

كتب سيرته راهب معاصر له يُدعى دانيال من دير ريثو أو رايتو، كان يقع على الأرجح بالقرب من دير سيناء. وهي سيرة تقويّة وردت غالبًا في مستهل مخطوطات "سلّم الفردوس". لا تحوي إلا على القليل من المعلومات التاريخية. كما حدثنا عنه أيضًا راهب سينائي يُدعى أثناسيوس حين تحدث عن آباء دير سيناء، وقد غفل أيضًا المعلومات التاريخية عنه.

يرى البعض أنه وُلد بفلسطين في عهد الملك زينون، ويرى البعض أنه وُلد حوالي 579م، وقد عاش حوالي 75 عامًا ، دُعي منذ حداثته "العلامة"، وذلك لثقافته الواسعة التي اكتسبها خلال مطالعاته الكثيرة وأسفاره، وليس عن مهنة مارسها قبل رهبنته. تظهر ثقافته في كتابه "السُلّم" حيث يتسم بغنى تشبيهاته وغزارة مفرداته.


----------



## merola (21 يناير 2007)

ميرسى اوى ابن الملك على الموضوغ المفيد جدا دة و اللى لازم كل واحد من اعضاء المنتدى يعمل بية .
و انا اخت جديدة فى المنتدى و اتمنى تقبلونى ليكم:smil12: :yahoo:


----------



## merola (21 يناير 2007)




----------



## OMDA (12 فبراير 2007)

اوكى  انا موافق بس انا كان نفسى اسال سؤال هو لما اكون عايز اشترك فى مسابقة انزل الموضوع بتاعى كرد ولا كموضوع؟؟؟؟:smil12:


----------



## rimon.k (13 فبراير 2007)

سلام ومحبة لكم جميعا .فعلا الموضوع مهم جدا واضيف كذلك الى انه يجب ان يكون هناك تعازن بين الاعضاء الجدد والقدامى وذلك من اجل تقدم واستمرار المنتدى.سلام ونعمة لكم ........سلام المسيح


----------



## جاسى (15 فبراير 2007)

حلو اوى انى يكون فى الحاجات ديه بين العضاء
موضوع حلو اوى معنى شوفته متاخر 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## m33n4 (2 مارس 2007)

ميرسى اوى على النصائح وبإذن ربنا هنكون عند حسن ظنك​


----------



## manwal (2 مارس 2007)

السلاام والنعمه محبت ربنا يسوع المسيح تحل عليكم جميعا 
الكلام جميل جدا وانا بجد حاسس بيه يا ريت يكون المحبه بين اعضاء المنتدى ويا ريت نبقى مع بعض علطول اتمنى من ربنا يسوع انو يكبر المنتدى حتى يوصل لكل مسيحى وانا عن نفسى كل مقابل حد من  اصحابى على النت مسحين بدعوهم للمنتدى ويارب يديم المحبه ما بينا


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2007)

اولا انا من اخر يناير اشتركت فى المنتدى الرائع وحبيته اوى وحبيت كل فرد فى المنتدى بالرغم من انى لغايه دلوقتى مليش صلحيه مش عارفه ليه انا بامانه ربنا انا فعلا زى ما قالوا بعتبره بيتى التانى  ربنا يبارك المنتدى وكل فرد فى المنتدى وشكرا على النصائح المفيده  :yaka:


----------



## men@ elgm@l (10 مارس 2007)

كلامك كويس جدا مستر 

وبجد حمسنى على الشغل ربنا يباركك ويبارك كل الاعضاء †


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2007)

الكلام كله مظبوط يا كوبتك  ولكن قبل كل شىء لتكن محبتكم بعضكم لبعض شديده لان المحبه تستر كثره من الخطايا ربنا يجعل ثمره تعب كل من فى المنتدى ثمره ناجحه ومثمره  وربنا يبارك حياتك:yaka:


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (11 مارس 2007)

كلام رائع و بستحق نكون حريصين على منتدانى و نقوم على تطويره نحو الأفضل 
و بتمنى نكون كلنا أسرة و احدة و كمان نتشارك مع بعض في كافة المواضيع


----------



## samebay (22 مارس 2007)

*كلامك كله مظبوط يا أبن الملك وسوف نحاوا اتباعه وشكراً *


----------



## beshouy (24 مارس 2007)

انت كلامك صح بس انا عندى منتدى بس مفيش زوار ولا اعضاء ولا مشرفين ولا مواضيع ولا حاجة .  ارجو المساعدة


----------



## samebay (24 مارس 2007)

*الرب يعضو تعب الجميع خير على مجهوداتكم العظيمة*


----------



## محب للمسيح (24 مارس 2007)

المنتدى مش محتاج حاجه ده من انجح المنتديات


----------



## general1000 (25 مارس 2007)

*الرب يعضو تعب الجميع خير على مجهوداتكم العظيمة*

الرب يعضو تعب الجميع خير على مجهوداتكم العظيمة:smil12:


----------



## tony_tony (29 مارس 2007)

:smil12:


----------



## tony_tony (29 مارس 2007)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## bishoe (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## blue eyes (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

شكرا على الموضوع,,وانا عم اعمل بنصيحتك بقرا مواضيع غيري وبشارك وبعدين بحط موضوع وعم حاول اعملي اصحاب بس لهلا ماصار عندي ولا واحد:smil13:


----------



## محب للمسيح (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*



blue eyes قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع,,وانا عم اعمل بنصيحتك بقرا مواضيع غيري وبشارك وبعدين بحط موضوع وعم حاول اعملي اصحاب بس لهلا ماصار عندي ولا واحد:smil13:



لالالالالالالالالالا  ياغالى احنا كلنا اصحابك ويا ريت تعتبرنى اول صاحب ليك


----------



## GamiL (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

كلامك جميل ايها الرجل المصري CopticMan اتمني اني اعمل بيه و مانساهوش
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## remorb (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

أنا من أشد المعجبين بالمنتدي 
ومن أشد المعجبين بأعضائه 
وأصلي كل يوم لأجل هذا المنتدي الجميل وكل عضو فيه
فأنا كلما دخلت المنتدي أجد شيء جديد أتعلمه
كما أجد الحب بين أعضائه حتى إذا نقد أحدنا الآخر..
كل منا يتقبل النقد بحب وهذا يدل على خوفنا على منتدانا .. وحبنا لبعضنا البعض
فهذا أساس المنتدي كلنا لم نر بعضنا البعض ولكن كلنا يريد أن يتعلم من الآخر
وكل منا يريد أن يعطي دون أن يعرف من يعطيه
وهذا هو سر نجاحنا..
صلوات القديسين تكون مع جميعنا  يا أحبائي.. آمين​​


----------



## الداعي الى الخير (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

لا اريد انتشار الديانه المسيحية
عشان كل يوم بطلعولي رسول جديد


----------



## newman_with_jesus (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

*الاخ العزيز 
سلام المسيح معك 
انا من خدام الرب الذين تعلموا الانترنت حديثا وابتدات ادخل المنتدى من شهور ولكني عضو جديد 
واتمنى من الرب ان بكون لي دور في المنتدى 
الرب معك *


----------



## moussa30000 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

انا بتمنى انك المنتدى يوصل لكل الناس


----------



## dr.abel malek (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

سلام عليكم ايها الاخوة   انا مسلم ويهمنى كثيرا ان ينجح منتداكم
1 الاخر لا يدين بالمسيحية
2 المسيح و محمد لايستحقون منا الشتائم بل العرفان بالجميل
3 الدين لله والتطرف عيب علينا
ما هو رايكم في ذلك؟


----------



## فيدو ديدو (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

كوبتك مشكور على التنويهات وكلامك صحيح مية بالمية
واحنا معك في كل كلمة
وربنا يبارك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

انا احب المنتدي من قلبي وخاصتا المنتدي الاسلامي


----------



## samermar5 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

مرحبا انا عضو جديد من فلسطين والمشكلة اني مش عارف كيف ابعت مشاركات واتفاعل مع الاعضاء .يار ريت حد يساعدني


----------



## samermar5 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

*انا حاب ارد على الاخ الداعي الى الخير الي بقول انو ضد انتشار المسيحية مشانهم كل يوم بطلعوا رسول على حد كلامة.انا مستغرب ومش عارف من وين جايب هالكلام وهالثقافة احنا بالمسيحية فقط نؤمن بالسيد المسيح رب ومخلص لحياتنا واذا رجعت للقران تجد بان المسيح عليه السلام هو كلمة وروح الله المتجسدة بالجسد .والمسيح بحياته على الارض نشر رسالة المحبة والسلام والخير والخلاص للبشرية كلها وليس لفئة محددة ،نشر الايخاء والتسامح ومحبة القريب والناس ونهى عن كل ما هو فاحش .نشر رسالته بالكلمة الطيبة والمسالمة والاقناع لم يؤذي احدا" وهو القادر ،سامح قاتليه من على خشبة الصليب ،احب العالم .والمسيح هو الذي احي الموتى واشفا المرضى وعمل معجزات لم يعملها من قبله ولا من بعده اي نبي وهو الديان في نهاية العالم.
لكن للاسف تنشر ثقافة مضللة من قبل اخواننا المسلمين وتحريف للحقائق وغسل الادمغة لهم ولا يتقبلون اي فكر معاكس ،ولا يعطون ادلة فعلية على ما يقولون وهذا غير منطقي .
بالرغم من احترامي للاسلام الا اني اقول انه لا يوجد مقارنة بين المسيحية والاسلام لان المسيحية هي دين روحاني سماوي به القداسة.*


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

مشكور على الموضوع أخ كوبتك مان فعلاً نحن بحاجة لأن نتعرف على بعضنا أكتر في منتديات الكنيسة العربية


----------



## marlen (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

ميرسى على الموضزع الجميل ده لانه فعلا موضوع مهم جدا لان كلنا اخواتفى المسيحواسرة واحدة


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

_*شكرا تسلم ايدك الموضوع جميل واتمنى ان الكل يقراة ويعمل بية​*_:big29:


----------



## the servant (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

سلام ونعمة كوبتك,,

كالعادة مواضيعك اكتر من رائعة

بص انا عن نفسي بحاول فعلا اني اضم ناس كتير للمنتدي وبعمل دعوات كتير بس
بخاف ان اللي يخش المنتدي يضر اكتر ما يفيد علشان حضرتك عارف ان ممكن يكون
في ناس تقول افكار هي مقتنعة بيها بس افكار هدامة مش بنائة, وبجد عاوز اقول
لحضرتك ان اغلب الشباب لقوا في الكنيسة اللي مش لاقينة في منتديات تانية
زي الجراءة في المواضيع والاخبار وحوارات تثبيت الايمان ومحاورة الاخر ياريت بجد
نحافظ علي اللي وصلت لية الكنيسة العربية كل دة بفضل مجهود حضراتكم والاخوة المشرفين

من تقدم الي تقدم يا كنيستي ومنتداي


----------



## السلطان (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

طبعا لاني عضو فيه ولكن ما نوع النجاح ادا كان نجاحا دينيا فقطعا لا . ادا كان نجاحا ماديا يهمني نجاحه او ادا كان حواريا و شهرة مثلا 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## mohraeel (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

*المنتدى رائع جدا بجد
كثير الكلام قليل فيه
هنا بشعر بوجود الخدمه الحقيقيه وبمحبتنا لبعض محبه حقيقيه
اشتركت فيه وانا فخوره جدا 
ميرسى جدا يا ابن الملك على المناقشه الهامه ديه
وربنا يبرككم ويبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## خالد تادرس (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

كلام رائع ، أنا عضو جديد ، ولم اتقن استخدام الموقع لغاية الآن ، وأحاول الدخول على مواقع في المنتدى ولم استطيع يظهر عبارة غير مصرح لك بالدخول ، اتمنى أن أجد أحد يساعدني لتواصل معكم ، والاستفادة من آراء الاعضاء المشاركين في المنتدى ، مع امنياتي للمنتدى بالنجاح والتطور لخدمة اعضائه بما فيه الخير والفائدة


----------



## Coptic Man (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

الي كل الاخوة الاحباء 

سلام المسيح يكون معاكم 

المنتدي يتشرف با انضمامكم له وبجد احنا مبسوطين بكل عضو جديد وقديم بيشارك معانا وبنفرح اوي بالاعضاء الجدد لما نشوف مشاركتهم ونتبارك بتواجدهم معانا واحنا هنا لخدمتك اي اقتراح او مشكلة نتمني طرحها في الاقسام المخصصة لها وفي انتظار دائما مواضيعك الشيقة وردودكم المفيدة 

ونتمني دائما تفاعلكم معنا

سائلين الرب ان يحفظكم في مجد اسمه دائما



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة كوبتك,,
> 
> كالعادة مواضيعك اكتر من رائعة
> 
> ...


 
سلام المسيح حبيبي فراااي 

وكالعادة مشاركاتك رائعة يا باشا ومفيدة كعادتك

و متقلقش محدش هيضر الكنيسة ده الرب هو اللي حاميها هات كل اللي تقدر عليه والرب قادر انه يصل بكلمته الي الاعماق

الرب يباركك ويحفظك لاجل مجد اسمه

سلام ونعمة


----------



## christin (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

*موضوع مهم جدا
شكرا ليك ياكوبتك مان انك نبهتنا ليه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

*موضوع رائع ومهم جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## gfaayez (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

:yaka::yaka:طبعا ومن الضرورى يهمنا نجاح المنتدى وليس هذا المنتدى فقط بل كل المنتديات المسيحيه لانها هى المنفس الوحيد من الكبد والاضهاد لمده اربعه قرون لن نفدر ان نقول فيها عينك حمراء ياغوله فاصبحنا نقول كل أرائنا بكل صراحه ونبين ديانتنا المحبه المتسامحه الراسخه بين ابنائها مهما طالهم من عذاب وقهر طوال هذه المده فهى فى قلوبهم بل فى دمائهم فمرحبا بهذا المنتدى وكل منتدى يخدم المسيحيه النقيه الطاهره وشكرا لكل من ساهم حتى ولو بجزء بسيط لكنه كبير عند الرب يسوع فشكرا ولكم تحياتى وقبلاتى انا واسرتى وعائلتى:t16::t16::t16::t16:


----------



## اني بل (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

ومن الهام ان نذكر المنتدى في صلاتنا كي يباركه الرب ويبارك اعضاءه ويثمر اهدافه

معك حق في كل الذي قلته وبالذات "الصلاة " من اجل المنتدى

الرب يقويك​ :yaka:


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

كل نقطة مهمة و واقعية و مقنعة و بناءة .. نشالله الكل بشتغل عهيدول النقاط 

شكرا كوبتك


----------



## milad hanna (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

طبعا يهمنا نجاح المنتدى ونشكر كل من له تعب واتمنى ان 
ياتى اليوم استطيع ان اشارك بالموضوعات-وقبل ان اتسى 
انا محتاج الى صلواتكم لانى مريض بالكبد وكمان ابنتى
لو لم تنجح هذا العام بالسنة الثالثة كلية التجارة سوف 
ترفد من الكلية 
وشكرا


----------



## نيفين ثروت (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

:36_3_11:طبعا يهمنى نجاح المنتدى و نرفع صلواتنا لكل القائمين عليه و بطلب من رب المجد يسوع انه يزداد روحيا و ثقافيا و فكريا و علميا كى ما يكون دائما و ابدا ملم بكل احتياجات داخله و الباحث فيه ربنا معاكم صلوا لاجل ضعفى:36_3_11:


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

*اكيد نجاح المنتدى يهمنا جميعا

ربنا يبارك فية

و يجعلة يطرح 30 و60 و 100​*


----------



## eman88 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

موضع بجنن وهيك لازم يصير والله يهدي الجميع وانشالله منصير ايد وحدة وما بفرقنا اي مخلوق على وجه الارض ومنحارب باسم المسيح وانشالله بزيد عدد الزوار بالمنتدى اكثر واكثر باسم المسيح


----------



## estinokat (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

عندك حق فعلآ كلنا محتاجين نعمل كده 
ونصلي أن ربنا يبارك في خدمتنا
أمين


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

نصائح مفيدة جداا 

شكرا لك​


----------



## ابن العذراء 2 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

منتدى جديد اسمه يسوع الحنون مطلوب اعضاء و مشرفين


http://jesusel7non.mygoo.org



يرات كلوا يدخل و يسجل


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

اكيد كلنا نفسنا المنتدى بتاعنا يبقى اكبر واقوى واجمل منتدى على الأنترنت وده هيتحقق بمجهودات المشرفين والأعضاء وبمحبتنا لبعض وخوفنا على بعض والعضو اللى نحسه مش خابف على المنتدى نلفت نظره اما يتعدل او يتشطب
شكرا لمجهوداتك الرائعة كوبتيك مان انت وجميع المشرفين


----------



## sunny man (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

يسرنى ان اكون عضوا بهذا المنتدى الرائع راجيا من الهنا المحب ان يكون سبب بركة لكثيرين و ان تكون خدمة هذا المنتدى مثمرة


----------



## كرستين موراني (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

الموضوع مهم جدا وشكرا كتير .. وبتمنى من الكل انو يتعاملوا بالمحبة اللي علمنا اياها رب المجد يسوع المسيح..وبتمنى انو المنتدى يكون بصلاة الجميع :94:


----------



## سلام2007 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

مرحباً بالجميع 
أنا اتفق معك في هذا الكلام وبالأخص أن المنتدى مسيحي فيجب أن نلتزم بمبادئ المحبة المسيحية .


----------



## سلام2007 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

مرحباً بالجميع 
أناعضو جديد في المنتدى و اتفق معك في هذا الكلام وبالأخص أن المنتدى مسيحي فيجب أن نلتزم بمبادئ المحبة المسيحية .


----------



## ايرينى جورج (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

الموضوع دة فعلا مهم غير انة بيشجع العضو على المنتدى بيشعة نفسيا اكتر لان بيحس انة لة دور كويس ودة لازم يكون موجود لان المحبة هى كل شىء​


----------



## سلام2007 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

مرحبا يا إريني 
أتمنى أن نكون سبب بركة لبعض وأيضاً مساندة وتشجيع .


----------



## assyrian girl (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

*very important subject or topic thx alot for that and God bless you n bless our second home ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

اكيد طبعا نجاح المنتدي يهم كل عضو مخلص لان نجاح المنتدي هو نجاح العضو نفسه كجزء من المنتدى
اما بالنسبه للاعضاء الغير مخلصين والذين ان صحت التسميه  فينبغي ان نحذف "الضاد" و نضع مكانها  "دال"  و اكيد هؤلاء يهمهم فشل المنتدي في المقام الاول و اغلبهم  اعلن عن نفسه بصراحه بينما  الباقين الاكثر خبث  لازالوا موجودين  و يحاولون تحقيق امنية  اخوتهم المطرودين من المنتدي  و لكن بمنتهي الدبلوماسيه و الهدوء


----------



## walid (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

كل سنة وكل القائمين على المنتدى بخير وسلام وصحة وسعادة & و كل سنة وكل الاعضاء والزائرين والمتصفحين بخير وسلام وصحة وسعادة


----------



## وفاء فوزي (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

أنا عضوة جديدة إنضممت للمنتدى منذ يومين فقط أحب أن أتعرف على باقي الأعضاء وأن يكون بيننا تواصل كما أنني أبحث عن مسابقات لدراسة الكتاب المقدس.
ملحوظة: هذه هي أول مرة أشارك بمنتديات أرجو إفادتي بكيفية المشاركة بمواضيع تهم المنتدى أو قد تساهم في نجاحة .

وفاء


----------



## كاكا (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

شكرا


----------



## وفاء فوزي (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*



كاكا قال:


> شكرا



أكيد يهمني  ونفسي أقدم اي حاجة تساهم في نجاحة بس محتاجة إرشاد 
ممكن حضرتك ترشدني ولا مش ممكن؟:


----------



## وفاء فوزي (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

أكيد يهمني نجاح المنتدى ممكن سيادتك تساعدي على كده ولا لأ


----------



## Meriamty (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

اركان مهمه جدااا لنجاح المنتدى 

واللى لاحظته فعلا وجود المحبه بين الاعضاء 

ربنا يحافظ على المنتدى وجميع اعضاءه ويديم بينهم المحبه 

شكرا ليك جداااا Coptic Man 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

*





ربنا يبارك خدمتك وموضعك مهم قوى  ربنا يبارك فيك ويبارك فى خدمتك 

وده تصميم من ترنيمة هى كنيسه ضمه ولادها 
http://www.4shared.com/file/27879181/4b1f7ad8/wwwshababchristiancom_____.html?s=1

عشان احلى منتدى  
​



*​


----------



## صوت الرب (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

*بالتأكيد يهمني نجاح المنتدى لأنه بيتي الثاني
الرب يباركك على الموضوع يا كوبتك مان
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## padreg (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

بكل تأكيد نجاح المنتدى هو نجاح لكل مسيحي غيور على كنيسته وعلى نجاحها في كل أعمالها التي تقوم بها لمجد المسيح ربنا ومخلصنا له المجد.
شكراً لك أخ كوبتيك مان لطرح التساؤل، عوّضك الرب يسوع بدل أتعابك في المنتدى.​


----------



## صوت الرب (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*


----------



## شيموئيل (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

لايوجد كلام بعد الذى قيل غير يباركنا الرب على المحبه


----------



## انطوان روفا (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

المنتدى جميل جدا عند ما توغلت بين صفحاته وجدته محترم جدا وهادف ولا يتحرج من مواجهات شرسة تصل لدرجة كتابة الفاظ ليست  راقيه اما انتم كقائمين عليه اشكركم ومهما فعلتم ستجدون كلمات سامة لا ساساس لها لكن الشرير اضا يعمل وبجد


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

انا فعلا حاسة انه بيتى ومش غريبة عنه ولا على الاعضاء


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

الرب يسوع يقول : اذا أجتمع أثنين أو أكثر باسمى اكون فى وسطهم
   يتمجد اسمك ويجتمع الاخوه معا


----------



## Dena9 (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

انا كتييييير حبيته و موحاسة ابد اني وحدة غريبة كني من اهل البيت و المنتدى روعة بجد ورح اعمل كل جهدي في تنفيذ النقاط المذكورة تحياتي للكل:new5:


----------



## اوجيني لطفي (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

يارب سلام
طبعا يهمني جدا نجاح هذا المنتديوربنا يبارك كل العاملين فيه بس ماتنسوش
حاجه مهمه ( كان الله مع يوسف فكان رجلا ناجحا ) وانشاء الله ربنا ينجح هذا
المنتدي زي ما انجح يوسف


----------



## فارس الفصحى (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

أرجوا ممن يقرأ هذا الرد ان يقول للمراقبين ان يفصلوني من هذا المنتدى 
و على وجه السرعة


----------



## استفانوس (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*



فارس الفصحى قال:


> أرجوا ممن يقرأ هذا الرد ان يقول للمراقبين ان يفصلوني من هذا المنتدى
> و على وجه السرعة


عزيزي
لااحد جبرك ان تسجل في المنتدى
وانت لك كامل الحرية بان تدخل المنتدى او انك لاتعود اليه
فنحن لانفصل اي عضو سجل في منتدانا
بل نصلي من اجل ان ينال البركة والمعرفة الحقة بيسوع المسيح


----------



## ramy saba (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

شكرآ ليك كوبتيك مان  كلام جميل أوى وببركة فادينا نكون اسرة واحدة ونرفع المنتدى الى أعلى المستويات


----------



## فارس الفصحى (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

عندما سجلت في هذا المنتدى توقعت شيئ وعندما دخلت رأيت شيئاً آخر
فإذا كان شتم النبي و قول الاحاديث الملفقة و الضعيفة و ذكر الآيات ناقصة 
تسموه (((((((((((حوار اسلامي))))))))))
فأنا أكرر رجائي و أطلب فصلي من هذا المنتدى
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed2 (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
أنا أحمد البمبي 
دارس في مقارنة الأديان 
و أرجو أن يكون النقاش مثمر للوصول للحقيقة.
 الله أكبر


----------



## إسحاق نور (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

أنا أكون سعيد لو أني قدمت شئ مفيد لأي كان وبأي طريقة .... اقترح مثلا أن يكون هناك قسم خاص بالأرض المقدس مهد المسيح أي(فلسطين)كدعم وتواصل مع إخواننا هناك والذي سيزيد ويميز مكانة الموقع من الجانب الإنساني والريادي ويمكن مثلا إضافة قسم أسئلة المشتركين خاص بالطب وآخر بعلم النفس وغيره يشرف عليه مختصون كل بمجاله مما يزيد شهرة الموقع في كافة الأوساط وعلى مختلف الميادين هذه بعض من اقتراحاتي اعلم ان مقترحاتي ليست بالشئ السهل ولكن بدراستكم لها تستطيعون تقييم جودة الإيجابيات المترتبة عنها خاصة من الجانب الوظيفي للموقع . . .وسأوافيكم بمقترحات أخرى عسى أن تفيد الجميع . . وشكرا


----------



## mickey_mano (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

*:yaka:*​


----------



## mickey_mano (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

*شكرااااااااا بجد  موضوع مهم*​


----------



## maream samir (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

جميل جداا وانا فعلا بحس فى المنتدى انى وسط اسرتى ربنا معاكم وهو فعلا اجمل منتدى مسيحى
ربنا معاكم ...


----------



## الوداعة (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

    كلامك تمام كوبتك وانا موافق على كل كلمة و شكرآ لتعب محبتك


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

*سلام المسيح أيها الأحباء : هل سؤال استنكاري أم هو سؤال أستفهامي أم هو سؤال إقراري ؟؟؟ أولاً : لا أعتقد أن السؤال ينتمي للنوعين الأولين ، لكنه بالتأكيد ينتمي للنوع الثالث الذي يريد من العضو الإقرار بأنه فعلاً يحب المنتدى بل أن كل ما يبتغيه هو نجاح هذا المنتدى ، بصراحة أنا عضو في منتديات كثيرة لكنني لا أخفيكم سراً حين أقر وأعترف وأنا في كامل قواي العقلية وفي كامل الأوصاف ، أنني لا أجد راحة إلا هنااااااااااااااااا . ربنا يحميكم ويحافظ عليكم ويبارك فيكم .*


----------



## مينا 188 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل يهمك نجاح المنتدى !!*

كلام جميل وكلنا موافقين عليه 
وسنعمل نحن الاعضاء الصغار 
ان نلاتقى بمنتدانا الى الزروه
ربنا مع كل اللى فى المنتدى
شكرا على الكلام ده


----------



## sidali.dhd (28 مايو 2008)

كيف لا يهمنا نجاح المنتدي وانا من محبيه 
اكبر همي ان اكون عنصر نشيط لكم      مع تحياتي الخاصة سيدعلي الجزائر


----------



## sidali.dhd (1 يونيو 2008)

لي الشرف ان اكون من بينكم وهمي الوحيد هو نجاح المنتدي ومن لم يهمه نجاحه فهو ليس منا 
كلنا من اجل المنتدي ونجاحه مع تحياتي الخالصة لطاقم المنتدي ولجميع مسانديه كبيرنا ام صغيرنا 
الصديق الوفي سيدعلي من ج


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

طبعا يهمني


----------



## tena_tntn (5 أغسطس 2008)

الموضوع مهم جدااا ميرسى


----------

